
Input Appreciated – starting project to quantify properties of “irony” examples - nni
https://learnforeverlearn.com/ironycat/
======
nni
Background:

I have begun a small project whereby I am looking to (subjectively) quantify
on a scale of 0 to 10 different properties of images/situations that may be
considered "ironic" by some. The current properties include things like
"twinge of irony", incongruity, unexpectedness, etc. My longer-term goal is to
play with some data visualizations based on the data.

Some rough notes on the origin of this project are at
[http://thoughtsonirony.blogspot.com/2016/02/towards-
subjecti...](http://thoughtsonirony.blogspot.com/2016/02/towards-subjective-
numerical.html)

You can submit your own example(s) with your own values for the different
properties (you don't have to give values for all of them). The example can be
an image or the description of a situation. If you want, you can submit your
contact info with your example, or just do it anonymously (for now, these
values are being posted into a google docs spreadsheet that will be imported
later to the list for the site and used as a basis for future data
visualizations).

Also - if there are other properties that you think should be included, please
let me know.

